# SetCPU missing voltage setting



## Sportskraz (Dec 25, 2011)

I just downloaded SetCPU 2,2,4 for my rootedGalacy nexus but do not see the voltage tab. Is there anything I can do to get access to these settings?


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Means the kernel doesn't support user voltage changes.


----------

